
Show HN: Backburner – Bookmarks for the websites that you don't want to bookmark - max0563
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/backburner-bookmark-what/ellkfjbeabdphmdafdmcmfffmjaddbbo
======
CM30
In Safari on iOS, this is what I use the reading list for.

------
quickthrower2
I use Google bookmarks for that itch

------
federicoponzi
The link raises a 404 error.

------
gfredtech
odd. It works in Firefox but 404's in Chrome

------
robzi
but why?

~~~
Gys
Because of
[http://datarig.com/2017/08/august-26-2017](http://datarig.com/2017/08/august-26-2017)
\- item 10 ?

As discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15150453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15150453)

~~~
uoaei
Why not use Pocket?

[https://getpocket.com/](https://getpocket.com/)

